# 4 plow trucks and 2 skids in north jessey avilable



## tricounty (Jan 24, 2012)

i have 4 trucks 2 skids looking to place then for this season


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Might be interested in one in the Morris county Randolph area. Trucks have plows and salters?


----------



## jerseyllc (Sep 30, 2015)

Commercial company looking for plow drivers/salters.
Please contact 908-281-7800 to discuss


----------



## Tcp (Jan 12, 2014)

still looking


----------



## jerseyllc (Sep 30, 2015)

Where are you located? And are you still looking to your equipment?
Please contact Jimmy @ 973-281-7800


----------



## Tcp (Jan 12, 2014)

sill have trucks avilable


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Are you willing to come to Rockland county with one skid and one truck


----------

